# Hatching BBS



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a question about hatching baby brine shrimp eggs. I bought some today, but have never actually used it before. How long after the fry hatch or are free swimming should I start it up? I have a tank, AQ salt and a bubbler handy (with an adjustable valve and silent pump)....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Use marine salt and about 24 hours.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Marine salt is better? The directions on this one (and another brand) said "add rock (aquarium) salt" but I was not sure  also, since a brine shrimp net does not exist for some reason in my area... Would nylon work the same? Like... panty hose nylon?

I do have a microworm culture, plus decapsulated BBS.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

check out this guy, hes in vancouver and sells pre-mixed bbs all you need to add is water, air pump and bottle.
i bought from him before and had great experience :-D so i bought another 
http://stores.canadianaquafarm.com/-strse-Brine-Shrimp-Eggs/cart_id/141074332/Categories.bok


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well it won't help right away but that's cool! And would be easier :lol: and lovely since I do live in Canada  thanks


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettas love BBS.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use ice cream or pickling salt to hatch my BBS-much cheaper than using aquarium or marine salt. You just need the salt to hatch them not rear them.

I start my hatchery on day 2-3 of spawn day-I have 2 going 24h apart so that I provide the fry with newly hatched BBS with their yolk sac intact.

Panty hose might work, not really sure never tried it....Odd that you don't have any brine shrimp nets in your area. Some people use coffee filters.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

coffee filters would work too... =D thanks!! Ice cream? wow, really?  That's different  I reckon my pair is going to spawn today as the female has been to the nest once, then darted off with him trailing her "nooo, come back!" :lol: I have an assortmednt of food, so I will see how this goes


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

best of luck feeding the fry! just dont over do it and make sure you do not feed any shells! 

-oldfishlady is right aquarium salt is expensive...i was lucky to get a lot of non-iodized salt from supermarket for i think$5 for a big box. so i use that =] 

-i start making bbs the morning day two of free swimming and by next day they'll be fine i dont worry too much because if they DID free swim a few hrs earlier i have Microworms and vinegar eels to sustain them a bit before bbs but so far no problems

-i use a topfin fine net i find coffee filter takes a bit longer for me but w.e works =]! just remember rinse!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Around here aquarium salt is super cheap.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Here for a small thing of it, it is 4.00 but for double it is 6.00 :lol: so it is not too bad here  My BBS did hatch - but instead of using a bucket like the package said, next time I am using a bottle or something, which seems to be the favored method.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

i use a pop bottle  works good for me.
aq salt is about $3.00 to $4.00 dollars here.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehe I am using a tall container and less then what the package said to add for eggs lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

BBS hatching is so cheap. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=+culturing+live+food http://www.amazon.com/Culturing-Liv...351461006&sr=8-1&keywords=culturing+live+food I have this book and it is really informative on live food espically BBS even has hpw to build a hatchery the writer had twenty years.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Hehe I am using a tall container and less then what the package said to add for eggs lol.


ahaha i only use 1/4 tsp each hatchery it's enough for me...and reason they want you to add so much is so you can buy more later ;]! ahaha

a flipped pop container is good enough with rigid airline tube enough to have the eggs tumbling around =]


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I use a tall spaghetti jar with a heater and a rigid length of airline tubing with an airstone on the end. 

I just use 1.5L of water to around 1-2 tablespoons of plain table salt. I also add a fairly large pinch of baking soda to buffer the water up. 

Then I just have my airstone on full and around 18-24 hours later I can harvest. Seem to get a good hatch rate as the eggs I purchased have an estimated 85% hatch rate anyway. 

To harvest, I turn off my airstone, put a torch on the spot I want the BBS to congregate and after five or so minutes, I use a small siphon to siphon out the BBS into a coffee filter for straining.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have read of using soda bottles, the only live food I feed Carter.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome, guys =D thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The book I pointed out would be great I have it and it tells you how to make live food and a little live food info and history.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I made my hatcheries out of old half gallon plastic peanut containers-I drilled a hole in the lid for the airline hose and airstone. I don't use any added heat or light.
The fresher the eggs the faster and better they hatch. Mine hatch within 18h.

And so true, you don't need to hatch that many at a time. It is best to feed newly hatched BBS with their yolk sac intact for best nutrition. Once the BBS molt and use their yolk sac they are limited on nutrients-especially HUFA. When fry have a nutrient and HUFA deficiency you can have mass die off and see diseases-especially twirling and sudden death.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have heard of websites sellng BBS.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

How do you avoid catching shells with the BBS?? I am finding that hard. I will say mine hatch 18 hours as well. I up'd the salt too, which helped.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The empty shells generally float and the unhatched eggs usually will sink. The older the BBS the more times they molt and the more shells you will have.

I avoid a lot of the shells by only harvesting the newly hatched. I let my hatchery sit for about 5-10min so it will settle-Then I use my homemade siphon to siphon the NHBBS through a brine shrimp net I have resting over a empty container to catch the water-I rinse them really good under running water-Then I place the NHBBS that are still in the brine shrimp net in a container of like temp of the fry tank-dechlorinated water and use an eyedropper to collect and target feed. I get very few shells or unhatched eggs. If I see more shells than I like-I will let them settle at the tip of the eyedropper so I can squirt them out in something before I feed.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm eye dropper - good idea  now.. if i could find one lol!! some of the eggs are floating in the middle of the container? That's where the most problem is lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How do you breed them so you do not have to buy eggs?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Good question. Shrimp are more sensitive but I reckon a 10 gallon or bigger that is cycled would work - if they would breed.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

do a test batch before you have fry. i had bad eggs before.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Good question. Shrimp are more sensitive but I reckon a 10 gallon or bigger that is cycled would work - if they would breed.


 Thanks.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I left the eggs longer this time, and this time I had hundreds of little shrimp joining together in a huge pink mass at the top of the water o_o So my babies are set for the night and part of the morning LOL

I think I figured out the salidity, light and everything =D Hoorah! My fry do not mind at all.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure they are drawn to light.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes they are lol. I have been using a light the entire time - especially for the fact it helps keep the temperature warmer... Which apparently helps too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hear the best are San Fransico brand.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm, mine is.... Well, if I knew where he (bf) put it I would tell you x.X


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am wondering if I should raise them then again not very many fish though.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If I could get them to be adult brine shrimp I am pretty sure my adults would love them lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Aren't BBS higher in nutrients though?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, because of the egg sacks. (But the reason I wonder is because I do not have shrimp for a reason! Shrimp are snacks, not friends :lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Unless there those really expensive, big, or carnivores/aggressive.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha true  in that case they wouldn't be in the same tank :lol:

I can't really get or find live foods for my adults. Mealworms (head chopped and meat removed) is the closest they have had - other than frozen.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Petco usually sells FFF.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm in Canada  we have petsmart petcetera and some stores here and there


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was born in Canada and am a Dual citizen.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ahh cool.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been thinking about trying fff. Has anyone else tried them? I'm pretty sure my bettas would love them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettas love them in the wild Bettas eat insects so a natural diet.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Great! I'll get some next time I go to Petco.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I should look into that lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your Betta would love them feed ounce or twice a week.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool - ill look it up


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay Bettas getting healthy treats.


----------

